# email safety in eastern Europe?



## Laurie (Sep 8, 2014)

We'll be traveling to 3 RCI timeshares: 1 in Vienna and 2 in Hungary (inc the one near Budapest). Also we have some hotel and private apt rentals in Slovenia and Czech Republic lined up.

How safe is it to use public wi-fi to log into our email accts and if so, when/where is it safe, and when/where not?  We don't want our passwords hacked. Facebook is another question.  When traveling in the US I try to tether my phone whenever possible for email and internet, but we can't do that there. 

 A friend suggested getting new email accts just for this, but that's almost impossible - have a lot going on we have to be accessible for, and there's no way to inform everyone of a change, inc work emails.  

I'm hoping timeshares would be okay, and hoping Vienna would be OK, where we're out in the 'burbs. Maybe center city Prague not so much. I have no idea about Slovenia. What do you all think?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 8, 2014)

Like here, only use those with a sign-on password (not open wi-fi networks) for anything that requires a password or PIN. We have never been compromised (yet), but we do NO financial transactions from open networks. Hopefully, your hotel/timeshare will gave a secure network. We found that in some of the coffee shops where we'd be able to go on line, by buying a drink, they would give you a temporary code (it's on the receipt) for wi-fi access that would work for a half hour or so. Want more time, buy another coffee.

Instead of changing email accounts, why not just change your passwords temporarily and change them back when you return home?

Incidentally, DW got a call from her CC issuer this morning of a suspicious charge. Her card has never left her hand. The new one will be delivered by courier tomorrow.

BTW, those places are not really considered Eastern Europe. They're pretty central.

Have a wonderful trip. We just LOVE that part of Europe.

Jim


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 9, 2014)

Laurie said:


> How safe is it to use public wi-fi to log into our email accts and if so, when/where is it safe, and when/where not?  We don't want our passwords hacked. Facebook is another question.



It's as safe as it is in the US. Use the same common sense precautions as you would at home and you'll be fine. 

As for connectivity you'll find that Europe on the whole has a superb internet infrastructure and the speeds often surpass those in the US.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 9, 2014)

I was going to suggest temporarily changing your email passwords, too.

In addition, you might add a password system like Lastpass, too. If you use that, then you can click and it will fill in your passwords, you'll never have to key them in, which adds a layer of safety.

Fern


----------



## yoohoo (Sep 10, 2014)

A lot of email systems will let you forward any emails that you receive to another email account.  If yours is one of those, you can setup an email account just for this trip, set up forwarding from your existing email accounts to new temporary trip email account, turn off forwarding upon your return, and throw away the temporary email account.


----------



## DanM (Sep 11, 2014)

If it is important business email, why not just carry your own hotspot. Something like this:
http://www.tepwireless.com/wifi/europe

or get a sim card and phone with hotspot service that works in the area you are traveling.


----------



## Conan (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi Laurie

If you use gmail or another service that offers it, sign up for two-step verification. https://www.google.com/landing/2step/

Even if someone steals your login and password, they won't be able to access your account. Two-step means you get a text message or cell phone call that you must reply to before access is granted. You can print a list of ten unique sign-in codes to keep with you for when you're without phone service.


----------



## pranas (Sep 11, 2014)

I have not had any problems in Eastern Europe.  Changing your password before leaving and on return  is a good idea even though I did not do this.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you for all these suggestions!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 17, 2014)

Revisiting this: so if we want to go just the change-passwords route, what is the advantage to changing them before the trip, and again when we return - as opposed to just changing them when we return?

Just asking because of # of devices, and some accts involve notifying multiple people.


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 17, 2014)

Laurie said:


> Revisiting this: so if we want to go just the change-passwords route, what is the advantage to changing them before the trip, and again when we return - as opposed to just changing them when we return?
> 
> Just asking because of # of devices, and some accts involve notifying multiple people.



Laurie, the risk is so negligible that it's really not worth the hassle. Personally I'd be more concerned about the NSA/GCHQ than some hacker in Budapest, Vienna etc. If you tether your phone at home you are undertaking the same amount of risk than you would anywhere in Europe. If you're happy to do it at home what's the difference in Budapest?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 17, 2014)

I guess I assume that using my 4G connection to tether for internet use is safer than logging into a hotel's wifi, esp. where they warn you that it's a public network and your transmissions aren't secure - but even when they don't. I know a few folks who have had passwords swiped at hotels. I have no idea whether the networks at these timeshares and various hotels will be public or passworded.

So the difference is that I can't use 4G in Europe.

But maybe I'm just naive about how unsecure 4G really is - except of course by the NSA!


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 17, 2014)

Laurie said:


> I guess I assume that using my 4G connection to tether for internet use is safer than logging into a hotel's wifi, esp. where they warn you that it's a public network and your transmissions aren't secure - but even when they don't. I know a few folks who have had passwords swiped at hotels. I have no idea whether the networks at these timeshares and various hotels will be public or passworded.
> 
> So the difference is that I can't use 4G in Europe.
> 
> But maybe I'm just naive about how unsecure 4G really is - except of course by the NSA!




I now use a VPN for email and other use when traveling (and sometimes even when using my mobile connection). While it may not provide 100% security (since email apps, especially on mobile devices, tend to auto connect the moment they are on the network), it does provide me with a better sense of security. I also needed it for work purposes as I authenticate to certain servers from known IPs (and multifactor auth) and this allows me to do that from any location.

I intend on using my vpn for all connections when traveling from now on. There are a number of vpn services you may subscribe to which will offer a similar service. By encrypting your data in this manner the likelihood of a problem is decreased.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 18, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> I now use a VPN for email and other use when traveling (and sometimes even when using my mobile connection). While it may not provide 100% security (since email apps, especially on mobile devices, tend to auto connect the moment they are on the network), it does provide me with a better sense of security. I also needed it for work purposes as I authenticate to certain servers from known IPs (and multifactor auth) and this allows me to do that from any location.
> 
> I intend on using my vpn for all connections when traveling from now on. There are a number of vpn services you may subscribe to which will offer a similar service. By encrypting your data in this manner the likelihood of a problem is decreased.
> 
> ...



I also use a VPN when travelling but not so much for security but rather so that I can set the IP address to a UK one and that way I can watch Netflix and the BBC iPlayer.


----------

